# 19" 1080p HDTV=Headache?



## WDSnav (Dec 2, 2005)

I am looking for a good TV for my room to play my PS3 on (So I don't need a large viewing distance). I see that there are a lot of 19" TVs on the market including cheap 1080p ones. I am aware that as resolution increases, everything gets smaller. I am currently using a 26" TV in my room. Would I get a headache from trying to read the small writing in 1080p resolution? Would I be better off to get a 720p TV? I need to also stay as cheap as possible.


----------



## dela0101 (Jan 15, 2009)

Personally, I believe you're better off purchasing a higher quality/lower resolution panel then buying a from a generic manufacturer whose screen is 1080P. They will typically give you a better overall picture with a wider variety of sources
As for the headache, video games systems do not change screen sizes based on resolution like a computer does (although PS3 may shrink their main menu slightly, not sure, I have Xbox360).
That being said, do you really want to step down in size from the screen you're using now? Optimum viewing distance is 3-4 times the height of the screen which for a 19" is around 4" (pretty close).
My personal feeling with TV purchases is this:
Find something with a picture that blows you're mind, then wait till you can afford it. Trust me, it happens faster than you think.


----------



## Vab10 (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah kinda similar to what dela0101 said, look more for a good TV with a lower resolution than looking for anything with 1080P. At the size you are looking at, having 1080P on such a small display won't do anything for you. The pixels are already so close together as it is that the difference between 720P to 1080P at a 19" is nothing. The only time you should really expect to get 1080P is when you are going 40inch and bigger because at those sizes with 720P the pixels are a little more spaced apart in order to fit the dimensions. I'd say you should at least get 26" for a video game console or else you are going to smother the TV.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I doubt it's really even 1080p. A nice 720p in the size range will be just fine.


----------



## Harshfield (Nov 19, 2008)

Samsung and LG is best in quality and resolution.


----------



## Explosion (Jan 27, 2009)

Wdsnav, i bought a 32'' hdtv 720 2000:1 color ratio tv and it is badass man. i bought it just for gaming, but also for like tv and movies. i gives me no headache and isnt troublesome at all. good luck to ya.


----------



## HD-Dave (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, you will get a terrible headache using a monitor as gaming system.

With prices in free-fall, you are much better off getting another 26". or maybe even a 32". 720P all the better. they're priced to move.


----------



## howell (Mar 3, 2009)

Just thought I should mention that most PS3 games don't run higher then 720....


----------



## HD-Dave (Feb 9, 2009)

howell said:


> Just thought I should mention that most PS3 games don't run higher then 720....


didnt realize.

for that size, wouldnt make any difference.

size - resolution chart ... 












line up a 19" displaying 1080P, you would have to sit within 3.5 feet to benefit vs 720P. Its called the *rule of 2* -- at 19", you can sit 38" (3' 2") away to benefit from 1080P. Even 720P loses benefit beyond 5ft (60").


----------

